# Club Tortimer - What was your experience?



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 17, 2013)

So I went on a Club Tortimer island trip today. My very first time. Hmmm. Very mixed experience. 

First one to arrive was a guy wearing a mask. (He had an English name but I can't recall what it is now.) I said "Hello!" but he completely ignored me, ran around the shop, then ran away. 

Second boy was from Japan. We exchanged greetings. He was very quiet. I suggested taking a tour, and he joined me. The second tour, I asked him to choose. We played two games together, the fishing one and the scavenger hunt and we did very well, winning gold medals. We returned to the island, and he was again very quiet. Before he left, he thanked me. I thanked him too. 

Third arrival was a guy from Japan. He probably looked at the list of people on the island and realized I wasn't Japanese (going by my nick, which is Skinny, I wish I could write and display it in katakana) and left immediately! 

Fourth arrival was a girl from Japan. She walked around in the shop but ignored my greeting and attempt at conversation. I was disheartened. I left the island soon after. 

I wish there was some way I could type Japanese hiragana or katakana on my 3DS. I can speak the language a little. I  used romaji but I don't think the Japanese like that. 

What was your experience like? Did you get to play with island visitors who spoke with you  in English? Is it impossible to make friends on a Club Tortimer trip? I mean, I'd love to make friends or at least have a conversation, why else would I have a Club Tortimer membership for?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm too scared of confrontation with strangers for that. I am a Club Tortimer member though. Based on your experience, I'm more afraid to go now.


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 17, 2013)

I only went there once, and there was no one there...I just assumed many people didn't used Club Tortimer and really haven't been back since. I might try again some time.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I am a Club Tortimer member though. Based on your experience, I'm more afraid to go now.



My experience was pretty mild, I think. It wasn't horrible or traumatizing. Just a little disheartening. I've heard of people getting chased and repeatedly hit by a hammer or a net or something like that. Eep. Anyway, don't be afraid. If you meet someone who annoys you, you actually have the option to "blacklist" the person so that you never meet him again.


----------



## chriss (Jun 17, 2013)

I went and the island was empty lol
2nd time I went it was just me and another girl for maybe 15 minutes. Played a few games, then said our goodbyes~


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 17, 2013)

I met a japanese girl (forgot her name) and we played a few tours together, she was very nice and friendly.


----------



## rayawarner (Jun 17, 2013)

Both times I've tried, the person who showed up didn't say anything. The second guy was worse, simply because he ran around scaring off the bugs I was trying to catch. 

I just don't know what to do when people show up, so I haven't tried it much.


----------



## seanman1224 (Jun 17, 2013)

I played with a Japanese girl and she was the sweetest! She read English and spoke a little so it was ok to converse!


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 17, 2013)

My 1st time: I went to America only, but there was no one there, so I decided to go to international... met this Japanese girl... OK, so I don't know ANY japanese AT ALL... so I just said hello... and I guessed she knew that word too, so also said hello... and now I was like: *yay, she knows English* so I asked ''how are you?'' But she started speaking Japanese :c so I said goodbye and left....

2nd time: Another Japanese girl, but this time I tried to talk with signs, so I was like (*.*)/ and she said some strange words *well, for me >.<* even though she knew I knew NO Japanese... but she was pretty nice ^•^ she would follow me everywhere and would clap when I caught something like a fish. Would do more of these "actions". After a while, I had to go, so I said the same thing as hello, but to say goodbye (*.*)/ and she started to ''cry'' which made me not want to leave :c

3rd and after: Well now I only go to play with ppl in America so I don't have any more problems with languages.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Andrw (Jun 17, 2013)

I've met many Japanese already. It's hilariously fun to communicate with them, they're nice. Very fun experiences.
I exchanged friendcodes with three of them.


----------



## Bones (Jun 17, 2013)

I only had a little bit of time to spare earlier today, but my experiences thus far were decent enough -

The first person I came across just kind of walked around and then left immediately afterwards.

The second one seemed like a nice girl and we ended up going on a few tours together.

The third was a lot like the prior experience, only a bit shorter. 

All in all, I'd say it's a nice way to socialize a bit (assuming that they even bother chatting to you, anyways) and have more fun earning medals.


----------



## trinest (Jun 17, 2013)

So how do you get Club Tortimer? I read 50 points but when I got 50 points nothing happened.


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 17, 2013)

They have a piece of paper on the island when you go alone, buy that with medals and you're in.


----------



## Wooby (Jun 17, 2013)

I've had nothing but friendly and cool people. When there *are* people, that is!! It seems empty a lot.


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 17, 2013)

Well the game is pretty much new, I bet there will be a lot of people in the future and the island will be filled up.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah trying to communicate with Japanese people almost never works unless they speak even just a little but of English. Whenever I try to ask if they speak English, they just go ?あの...? (equivalent to"Um..." in English) and then remain silent as if I'm not there. I can understand bits and pieces of Japanese, but still not enough to really talk to them. T-T
I try to talk to them in Romanji but that obviously doesn't work. Oh how I wish I could type Katankana and Hiragana on my 3DS. D:


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 17, 2013)

Fudgenuggets said:


> Oh how I wish I could type Katankana and Hiragana on my 3DS. D:



I wish that too! Is there no way at all with the 3DS?

It makes me wonder if the Japanese players now feel "invaded" or something (or maybe just inconvenienced) with so many of us non-Japanese speaking players on Club Tortimer. And our numbers will only grow. I went on another Club Tortimer spree after the first time and had a couple of Japanese players arrive on the island... only to leave instantly. Makes me sad.


----------



## amerlene (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't been to the island yet but I'd like to see what Club Tortimer is like. Sounds like language barrier is a major issue. Shame there's no filter or something. Wish I knew how to speak Japanese but I really don't have the drive to learn another language.


----------



## denicrossing (Jun 17, 2013)

The first time I went I met a girl who was really happy to see me, sicne she only met japanese people there before and she couldn't communicate very well with them. We talked for a while but then my wi-fi ****ed up and I got an error message. :c The second time I was with a boy and he was only very quiet.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope the Japanese learn the Romaji is the only way we can communicate with them. Konnichiwa!

My Experience:

I met this girl who was Japanese. I don't know if she imported the game or not, but she sure knew English. We caught bugs, fish, and even a couple of tours. We both got scuba gear at the end of the day!


----------



## Mint (Jun 17, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> I wish that too! Is there no way at all with the 3DS?
> 
> It makes me wonder if the Japanese players now feel "invaded" or something (or maybe just inconvenienced) with so many of us non-Japanese speaking players on Club Tortimer. And our numbers will only grow. I went on another Club Tortimer spree after the first time and had a couple of Japanese players arrive on the island... only to leave instantly. Makes me sad.


If they do feel that way, they should stick to the local option on Club Tortimer. 

I've mostly met nice people, but I have met some very rude Japanese kids that kept demanding money from me. One kept asking Leilani to leave, would cancel, ask to leave, cancel, meaning no one could leave. I had to flick the wifi switch off to escape. But that happened when I visited CT with my Japanese game. ^^;


----------



## jesughs (Jun 17, 2013)

Most of the people I've met on Club Tortimer don't speak at all, but I met this one Japanese girl and we talked for a while. She was really cool, and we were using Google Translate so we could understand each other, haha. It was really fun, and she gave me her friend code and I gave her mine but when I registered it, it didn't work.  I think I misheard her or something, but it sucks 'cause she was cool.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 17, 2013)

I only went once and I stuck with North America only. When I first showed up there was one girl there. She hung around and we talked just a little bit (she said that my character looked adorable! ) and then she asked for my friend code and left.  The next person to show up ran around a bit and then left without even saying hello to me. I thought it seemed kinda lame and wasn't sure if anybody was ever gonna show up and do tours with me, so I left.


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Jun 17, 2013)

The first person I came across was a Japaenese girl who didnt speak any english, she kept trying to talk to me in Japanese and I was like I dont speak Japanese but we exchanged text faces and played many games. 

Then After that i decided NA only and I met two Canadians who were older,46 and 34 or something like that, they were really nice and the one girl told me where the beetles and sharks were for me to catch.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 17, 2013)

I met a nice Japanese player yesterday. He made a strong effort to speak English and I could understand him. Though he didn't use any spaces having Japanese as his first language of course. He played some tours and talked for a bit.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 17, 2013)

It was amazing! I met this kind Japanese girl! Although I couldn't understand what she was saying for the majority of the time, but it was still fun! We exchanged accessories, I gave her my red bandana and she gave me her glasses! We also exchanged a few small sentences, but other than that we were totally isolated by our language barrier! (Still, it was fun!) 

Later, another player arrived and he was from Japan too! This guy could speak some English so we managed to exchange friend codes!


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 17, 2013)

All the Japanese people I've met didn't speak a lick of English, and it was really awkward. We just did our own thing on the island. Played one mini-game with someone though. The English speaking people I've met weren't very talkative either. So I just use Club Tortimer to use the Island shop or check to see if the Island is in night time when I play during the day. I don't go there for social purposes anymore.


----------



## Winona (Jun 18, 2013)

Most of the time, they just wouldn't talk to me. But that's okay. I basically only visit the island in order to not feel alone. If I know that someone else is there, I feel just... a little better. :'D


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got the island today and it had the membership card in stock, so I bought it and have gone a few times.



I've been about 6 times, and all times they don't even say anything (i don't care though) - they just come to the island, and leave a minute later.

Except just them I got some crazy japanese girl who kept asking me questions (she asked for my age and I said 174) and then I had to go have dinner so I was like 'bye' and she like 'i love you'


----------



## pocky (Jun 18, 2013)

1st experience: I went in and the person that was in there left right away -as in before I could even see who they were or where they were.

2nd experience: I went in and there was a guy from Japan. He told me that he was 17 and asked for my age. After I told him that I was 21 he asked to exchange Friend Codes. But I had sort of forgotten mine and I couldn't go to the home screen while in Club Tortimer


----------



## Marjet (Jun 18, 2013)

1st experience: I went for the first time and there was an American player. He was just catching bugs and he gave me some tips. Then I tried it too, but it didn't work out that well so I let him do his thing. Then his basket got full and he left. 

2nd experience: I saw a really cute Japanese girl arriving. We played a lot of games together and collected loads of medals. We exchanged friend codes too. She was very nice but not very talkactive. But that didn't really bother me that much. :3

3rd experience: Another Japanese girl came and I was just catching some bugs. We talked for a little while and she then gave me a Silver Axe as a present! We also exchanged friendcodes and I'm so happy with my Silver Axe! ^^;


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 18, 2013)

My Club Tortimer experiences thus far have been disappointing, tbh. I noticed I was put with a different group no matter how quickly I would set sale for the island again, so I think there's something wrong with the matchmaking. Their system creates tens of thousands of islands even when there are only a little more than that trying to get into sessions. I never got matched with more than one person, and when that person left it would take FOREVER for me to be matched with someone again. Can't say I'm surprised, but I feel like I was ripped off of 50 medals. :/ The only people I met on the CT island were either trying to "troll" me by scaring all the bugs, refusing to join me for tours, and hitting me repeatedly with net. The one person I did eventually find who wanted to talk got me to trade friend codes, but he turned out to just be an annoying kid. Eventually had to block him because he wouldn't stop begging me to go to his town, both through best friend messaging and swapnote! I think I'll just stick to inviting people to go to my island with me/going to other towns for their islands.


----------



## Julie (Jun 18, 2013)

I imagine that most people come and then leave immediately because they want to find rare items on the island to buy. So they come, and if they don't see something they want, they just leave.

I went once, but nobody came or was there, so I just did my own thing I guess... I plan on going a lot more tomorrow to see if I can meet anyone. I know bits and pieces of japanese and can understand a little katakana... but it's probably not enough to hold a conversation.


----------



## Aivilo (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been once with another person, and he had wiped all forms of life off of the island and dug holes everywhere possible o.o


----------



## Torotix (Jun 18, 2013)

I just played it in Australia only, the guy that was there was pretty nice, we exchanged friend codes and stuff after playing some tours, but during that other people came just to see the items and left. I don't really blame them though.


----------



## Eir (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree with OP; an ability to switch to a Japanese keyset would be really nice since I seem to meet a lot of Japanese players and many times, they can't understand me. 

It also doesn't seem very populated; every time I go, there's either no one or only one other person on the island. Now, I only go there to glance at the daily stock of items.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been twice now & both times the ppl in the International island were pretty swell. Mostly, they just did their own thing. Tried communicating, but it was kinda hard.


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 18, 2013)

I managed to meet someone korean and Japanese.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 18, 2013)

What's the club Tortimer membership thing look like? I hope it doesn't look like letter paper because if that's the case I missed it yesterday or the day before. ;-; I didn't go to the island today. -.- Now I'll have to play the game this evening and kill even more of my grass. Blugh.


----------



## Wish (Jun 18, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> What's the club Tortimer membership thing look like? I hope it doesn't look like letter paper because if that's the case I missed it yesterday or the day before. ;-; I didn't go to the island today. -.- Now I'll have to play the game this evening and kill even more of my grass. Blugh.



It is the letter paper


----------



## Nami (Jun 18, 2013)

I've met one girl who was quiet, but used a lot of emotes  then a Japanese boy, who tried to communicate with me but eh.. I wanted to leave, so I did. He said "NEM?" and "JAPON" hahah xD


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 18, 2013)

I met a Japanese girl 
We played together and I taught her some english she wanted to know!


----------



## HaloKatzchen (Jun 18, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> I met a Japanese girl
> We played together and I taught her some english she wanted to know!



It's stories like this that make me want to start doing Club Tortimer


----------



## Niya (Jun 18, 2013)

I did it for the first time last night. It was a cool experience. It was disappointing because I couldn't interact with the Japanese players as well as i wanted to, but we went on tours and it was fun! Afterwards, i just started going just to collect wetsuits...


----------



## Lauren (Jun 19, 2013)

I haven't used it yet, I don't want it to crash on me I think ill wait till they fix the online issue p

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't used it yet, I don't want it to crash on me I think ill wait till they fix the online issue p


----------



## Wing (Jun 19, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I just got the island today and it had the membership card in stock, so I bought it and have gone a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLWHAT.
-I'm cracking up.-


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 19, 2013)

LostLegend said:


> My 1st time: I went to America only, but there was no one there, so I decided to go to international... met this Japanese girl... OK, so I don't know ANY japanese AT ALL... so I just said hello... and I guessed she knew that word too, so also said hello... and now I was like: *yay, she knows English* so I asked ''how are you?'' But she started speaking Japanese :c so I said goodbye and left....
> 
> 2nd time: Another Japanese girl, but this time I tried to talk with signs, so I was like (*.*)/ and she said some strange words *well, for me >.<* even though she knew I knew NO Japanese... but she was pretty nice ^?^ she would follow me everywhere and would clap when I caught something like a fish. Would do more of these "actions". After a while, I had to go, so I said the same thing as hello, but to say goodbye (*.*)/ and she started to ''cry'' which made me not want to leave :c
> 
> ...



*That actually sounds like a really fun experience!*


----------



## ACking (Jun 19, 2013)

I played with a few nice Japanese people. But, never a Spanish or English speaker like me....

EDIT: I forgot! Two Japanese people I played with; when I said konnichiwa started speaking romaji to me. It was nice. I understood some. Lol


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 19, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> My Club Tortimer experiences thus far have been disappointing, tbh. I noticed I was put with a different group no matter how quickly I would set sale for the island again, so I think there's something wrong with the matchmaking. Their system creates tens of thousands of islands even when there are only a little more than that trying to get into sessions. I never got matched with more than one person, and when that person left it would take FOREVER for me to be matched with someone again. Can't say I'm surprised, but I feel like I was ripped off of 50 medals. :/ The only people I met on the CT island were either trying to "troll" me by scaring all the bugs, refusing to join me for tours, and hitting me repeatedly with net. The one person I did eventually find who wanted to talk got me to trade friend codes, but he turned out to just be an annoying kid. Eventually had to block him because he wouldn't stop begging me to go to his town, both through best friend messaging and swapnote! I think I'll just stick to inviting people to go to my island with me/going to other towns for their islands.


*
I have the membership, but have not used it yet. Playing on the island regularly, you can't save or anything like that. So, in dealing with experiences like this, can you kick people off the island when they are acting like this? Can you attempt to leave without them stopping you? Or like one member said are you pretty much screwed and have to shut off your wifi?*


----------



## Octavia (Jun 19, 2013)

Editing out information.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 19, 2013)

It was not horrible, nor was it great. It was just... So boring.

I've only encountered one person, and they completely ignored me. I've tried visiting the island countless times, both international and NA. No one ever comes... >_>


----------



## Manon (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it was a good experience but, just with the persons from France. We played a lot and others, it was really funny. But with foreigners, it was boring... I was always with Japenese who doesn't speak English so huh, it was difficult, they never wanted to play with me...


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 19, 2013)

I've had a good Club Tortimer experience. Talked with a few people, but mostly did my own thing. I guess the errors frustrate me a bit, but they'll get it fixed.


----------



## Shay (Jun 19, 2013)

I've had overall good experiences except for yesterday when one player "felt like chopping" and chopped down all of the trees when I was beetle-hunting. It's one thing when the players strategically chop down trees in the center and south end to spawn more  rare beetles on the palms, but I wish they would take out the axe availability with club tortimer.


----------



## evilonion (Jun 19, 2013)

I've met people from Japan, US, UK, Germany, Spain, and Canada. Mostly Japanese players though, and most of them were fun. One guy gave me four Royal Crowns!


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 19, 2013)

First time I was on the island with three Japanese people who just spoke a little English. It was okay, played minigames and they talked together in Japanese. Later on that island a Dutch guy came up which I befriended 

Second and third time also Japanese ppl who ignored me, talked to me in Japanese (we were the only two) and when I answered in English they disconnected (1000 bells lost :') )

So, my experience isn't that good on the international. Maybe it's better with native ppl. Gonna try that tomorrow.


----------



## TOASTY (Jun 19, 2013)

I visited for the first time yesterday, and had a few interesting encounters...

First: A Japanese girl showed up while I was alone. I had been hunting beetles so I had chopped down the center trees. I was standing next to a stump when she showed up. She grabbed a shovel from Lloid and walked over to me. She dug a hole in front of the stump, then sat on it and fell in the hole. She then started laughing, dug another hole in the same spot and looked at it. I took that as my cue, so I repeated what she did by falling in the hole, and she laughed again. We went back and forth like this for a good half hour. Then she showed off all the emotions and left. We didn't exchange any words, but it was definitely the highlight of my night.

Second: A Japanese guy. He was wearing the full frog suit. He caught a bug, ran over to me and showed it off, and then left.

Third: Another Japanese guy. The first thing he did was say something in Japanese. I said "Sorry I don't speak Japanese ", which he didn't seem to understand because he kept saying things in Japanese to me. We ran out to the island and I grabbed a shovel and started digging up the stumps. I then decided to start digging holes everywhere and he proceeded to do the same. As I was digging, he said "kite". I didn't do anything, so he said it again. After not responding, he said "KITE" so I figured it was something important. Then he started throwing arrows out like "<-" so I followed them and he made a maze and wanted me to go through it. So I did, and as I did so, he started filling up the rest of the spaces with holes. He had me trapped in the middle of the island, and then left.

Fourth: A girl from Canada. I was relieved to see someone who I could talk to, but she only spoke French. We did a couple tours, then she said "hello!" and left.

Overall, I had a pleasant experience. I wish I could find the Japanese girl again cause she was awesome.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Again, I think my question may have been missed haha, when you do club Tortimer, is this to your own island or a general island you can do with as you please with no consequences? Also, if people act out, is there a way to kick them out or are you doomed to hit your wifi switch?*


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 20, 2013)

kcrojas777 said:


> *Again, I think my question may have been missed haha, when you do club Tortimer, is this to your own island or a general island you can do with as you please with no consequences? Also, if people act out, is there a way to kick them out or are you doomed to hit your wifi switch?*



its on a different random island you can do what ever you want, and if you dont like you your playing with you can just leave no need to hit the wifi switch, also in the people your playing with section if you dont ever want to play with them again you can set it as such, they explain this to you when you start club tortimore for the 1st time

- - - Post Merge - - -

the first time i played it was with people from my region north america, and it was ok we didnt talk much and i sucked at most of the games lol, but when i played with someone from japan it was really boring, i guess the translation is ugly, because i asked her how is japan and she said yes lol...its meh i guess id rather play in my region


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 20, 2013)

It is very fun to meet other people, but when I went there last night, I was catching bugs and this other kid was doing the same. I was about to catch an elephant beetle, but then he came and stole it from me. I then started walking and I accidently scared a beetle that he was gonna catch and he so mad and started telling me to leave and cursing at me for no reason. People are sometimes mean on there and break the rules. :/ Other than that, I met lots of Japanese players and USA players^^


----------



## piichan (Jun 20, 2013)

I just tried it out today and only saw one japanese guy. Couldn't understand each other but did play two games with him before I left. It's ok. Club Tortimer is mostly for playing the tours with other players since it's not very ideal to do bug catching on it since it's a public island. also the connection errors which put whatever you collect online at risk.


----------



## Ellyce (Jun 20, 2013)

I tried it out for the first time last night. I was there by myself for about a half hour and then someone joined. She was quite nice, but then I got disconnected from it. 
I'll probably try it out again later today.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 21, 2013)

McMuffinburger said:


> its on a different random island you can do what ever you want, and if you dont like you your playing with you can just leave no need to hit the wifi switch, also in the people your playing with section if you dont ever want to play with them again you can set it as such, they explain this to you when you start club tortimore for the 1st time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the first time i played it was with people from my region north america, and it was ok we didnt talk much and i sucked at most of the games lol, but when i played with someone from japan it was really boring, i guess the translation is ugly, because i asked her how is japan and she said yes lol...its meh i guess id rather play in my region



*The reason I mentioned the wifi switch is because several people on this board have mentioned that some of the other players did something to inhibit them from leaving the island. They said they had to hit their wifi switch. *


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jun 21, 2013)

I actually just bought the membership yesterday, but I have yet to go. I have a hard time keeping up conversations with people for one thing, and I don't know any Japanese outside of greetings in romaji, so I probably wouldn't want to do international. I would only have some luck in communicating if the other person spoke French XD even then I would need google translate to help.

So I'll probably just stick to NA, lol...


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 21, 2013)

Met a really sweet Japanese girl. We exchanged friendcodes and I got to see her freakin' gorgeous town. She also gave me a bunch of gifts, including a bubble wand, which I'm having way too much fun with.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 21, 2013)

First trip: I met a girl from Japan, she only knew how to say; "Friend!" in English. I tried talking to her, but she said; "No speak English." So, a little bit after that, I left. 

Second trip: I chose to only meet with people from North America so I could avoid the Language barrier. I met one girl, Jordyn. We talked for a little bit, and then I went on a Scavenger Hunt tour by myself. When I came back, she was gone, and another girl, Redd, came and took her place. She was really nice, and we talked for a while, caught fish and bugs, went diving, and did a gardening tour together. Whenever I caught a fish or bug, she would run up to me and do the clapping emotion.  Then, she ended up leaving. A few minutes later, someone took her place wearing an Egyptian style dress and the Pharoah's mask. It seemed nice enough, we chatted a little and caught bugs together... then it took off its' mask and I saw that it was a DUDE. I could have made the shocked expression right then, because from the way it talked and dressed I thought it was a girl... /nottryingtobesexistpleasedon'thurtme/ So I got freaked out and left the island because he had the wide-eyed face with no eyelashes. 

But, overall, I've had good experiences with Club Tortimer.


----------



## mystery (Jun 21, 2013)

I unfortunately had quite a bad experience to start with the first person came took some bananas and left. I decided to go outside and catch some of them rare beetles while waiting for someone else soon after someone else arrived bought the mermaid floor and left and then two minutes later it happened again.

eventually a 4th player came and started fishing .I went back to catching those elephant beetles and the black/blue ones. About 15 minutes of that later I decided not to push my luck and put my bugs in the box and selected the option to leave. well just before the saving screen came up I got a reseti error and lost 20 rare bugs  not only could I not find anyone to do tours/talk to I lost all my bugs. moral of the story? I would of been better of buying the furniture


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 21, 2013)

I tried it today a few times, the JPs although not extensively talkative got down to business and we did some good tours together. English speakers tended to just follow me round saying "hello" and "do you speak english" which of course I would answer to and then they seemed to get bored and just leave.  So far I haven't had a real negative experience.

My only bug bear is when you see a fish/bug and you start approaching it only for the message to appear that someone is arriving and once the message finishes the island reloads and the bug/fish is gone.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 21, 2013)

I just tried this today, and it was pretty uneventful. I managed to grab some bananas and mangoes, and I did some fishing, which I will not do again, for the reasons Kitsch mentioned above. If I head back to Club Tortimer it will be for the tours, just because I'm intrigued by the idea.

 The one person there when I arrived didn't speak, and had thoroughly butchered the island. in hopes of catching rare bugs. Kind of a wash.


----------



## TrainerKyohei (Jun 21, 2013)

It was a great experience for me to meet japanese gamers on new leaf. It's embarrassing for me to speak in japanese because i only took japanese class for 3 years and i'm not nearly as fluent as them. Overall the more i talk to them the more i start being motivated to go over my japanese notes and start reviewing so i can communicate with them right. It sucks that we can't type it in hiragana or katakana because i feel the same too, it feels like its rude to type in romanji to them.


----------



## Mays (Jun 23, 2013)

Just a note: If someone messes the island up (ie: Breaking down the trees and flowers/bushes) go on a tour, come back and it _should_ be fine.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 23, 2013)

Encountered my first annoying club member the other day, a JP girl hacking down trees. After I did the angry emote she apologised but carried on. I left.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 23, 2013)

*So I tried it for the first time the other night...I walked in, and there was a girl running around chasing a butterfly. I said Hello. She didn't reply. So I figured, fine, I will just go catch some fish. I go over to where a shark is and in the process of luring it in, she leaves abruptly. This obviously caused me to lose the shark. So after she left, I go to catch a large beetle, and literally as I am sneaking up on it, it disconnected! So, overall, no luck for my first experience haha.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kitsch said:


> Encountered my first annoying club member the other day, a JP girl hacking down trees. After I did the angry emote she apologised but carried on. I left.



*I have a feeling that most of the players who do these kinds of things are small children. I feel if I were a parent, I wouldn't allow my child to use multiplayer function on any games. You don't know who the people are that your child is playing with, and your child is probably to young to understand how cooperative play works. People just don't care I suppose. *


----------



## Mia (Jun 23, 2013)

4 visits with the North American connection I've met only one person. They were just standing in the lobby and didn't say anything so I just went about my routine of checking to see what was on sale and some bug hunting then I left.

4 visits with the Interanational connection and I've met three Japanese players during those visits. We never talked but we were polite with let each other and didn't interrupting each other when bug hunting or fishing.


----------



## Linn278 (Jun 23, 2013)

Today it was also my first time in the Club Tortimer. I thought I would enjoying it and there would be so many people from other parts of the world, so that we exchange things and have great fun together. But it wasn't such a nice trip.

When I got to the island, there was a girl from Japan which ran with a net around the beach. She looked very funny and I tried to speak to her. I said 'Hi' - but there was no answer. Many attempts later - no answer. So I gave it up and went fishing. I didn't catch nice fishes, just small, not uncommon animals.  After a few minutes came another girl from Japan. I tried to speak to her and - yes! - she answered me. ;DD But she was only one or two minutes on the island. Then I was alone with the not-speaking girl again.

But the one minute where the speaking girl was there, it was also very funny. We all saw a shark in the water. And we all wanted to catch that thing.  And who got it in the end? It was meee. >:3 After that I tried to catch fish again for about 5 minutes, then I went 'home' again. ;b

I like the Club Tortimer someway, but it also can be very, very boring. ;s I think there are some important differences between our widths and global playing, you maybe find more nice people when you play in your widths. Maybe.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 23, 2013)

I've since gone back to Club Tortimer, and quite honestly, I've had a much better experience with international players than fellow American players, who have (generally speaking, mind you) been poorly socialized, inconsiderate and obnoxious. Maybe it was an unlucky streak- who knows?

But my experiences with Japanese gamers have been great, despite the language differences.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 23, 2013)

I was on an island filled with japanese people but none of them could read romaji and I couldn't talk to them because we have every other language on our keyboard BUT japanese!


----------



## SamXX (Jun 23, 2013)

Played once on International. That was quite fun. I was playing with 3 Japanese players, but one spoke a little bit of English, and was talking to me too. They all seemed OK, and the tours we played were good.

Second time, I played on the "my country" mode. It was less busy. I arrived to 1 other player, and another arrived for a while later on. Was worth it, being able to talk to them properly, though. It'd probably be busier if I was playing at a more "peak" time.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 23, 2013)

I met a nice person named Hannah, we played around 5 games, (taking turns to choose) and then afterward we went fishing and bug catching on the island for a pretty long time, was a ton of fun, sadly I could not add her because she was using her brothers 3ds, and did not know how to add people, and I had to leave so i did not have time to explain how to.  . I think we could have become good friends.

So I have had a good experience so far


----------



## Niya (Jul 1, 2013)

I actually went on again today, and I met a Spanish-speaking person! Since I've been learning Spanish for the past 5 years, it was really fun to be able to use it with other people in a real-world situation. We added each other and have visited each other's towns now! :3


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had an okay experience with it so far. At its best, I had fun playing a bunch of tours with some people. At its worst, the person I was playing with left me unable to leave the island (after I had picked up a bunch of goodies) by choosing a tour and not doing anything about it. There was also one time when the other person just begged me for Bells.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 1, 2013)

In two words, really awkward. Usually I just go in, record a dream code, and buy some rare wet suit, and walk out. Usually I go late night for the japanese people, but barely any of them speak English :I sigh, language barriers


----------



## chriss (Jul 1, 2013)

Back in the first week of the game I would get put into Islands with 2 or 3 people already on it. But now i never see more than one other person. And its funny how the one person will leave and a minute later another will join. That has happened literally every time.


----------



## Sean4 (Jul 1, 2013)

Best time i've spent on Animal crossing! I met up with 3 other people, who we're very talkative, appeared to be around my age group, loved playing the tours (we we're good too) I got first place often so I got alot of medals and finally my long desired wetsuit *-* they traded friend codes and what not. I'm surely going to go again sometime. I suggest going with your own region, no language confusion.


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 1, 2013)

Up till now I had good times. Even made some friends.  

Only "less fun" thing, was when one person started running around and kept scaring bugs away. But he apologized after I commented on that, and we just went our separate ways. So still not unpleasand.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 1, 2013)

Every time I go, it's just me and some guy who wants to farm the beetles all night.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 1, 2013)

It seems to me like Club Tortimer is becoming an outlet for moronic trolls to let their idiocy show. Just this weekend I took an international island trip and had a single lady person there to keep me company. She started out pretty pleasantly (said hi and such), but after that, I started to hate her. 

I was wearing my pair of "thick glasses" and she decided she liked them. She said she liked my glasses and asked if she could have them. I kindly declined. I wasn't interested in giving out my items to somebody I didn't know. Then, she got rude.

I played around on the island for a few more minutes then decided I wanted to leave. Well, this girl wasn't having any of it. She wouldn't let me leave. She'd start up conversations with NPC's or whatever to keep me there. It was clear that I wasn't going to be allowed to leave without dropping my glasses.  Some people. 

Oh and I had picked up a nice item from the island shop too which I didn't want to risk losing if I flipped the wifi switch (I was just assuming that I would lose it if I did this). So, I ended up giving her my glasses. TLDR: I'm rage quitting club tortimer.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 1, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> It seems to me like Club Tortimer is becoming an outlet for moronic trolls to let their idiocy show. Just this weekend I took an international island trip and had a single lady person there to keep me company. She started out pretty pleasantly (said hi and such), but after that, I started to hate her.
> 
> I was wearing my pair of "thick glasses" and she decided she liked them. She said she liked my glasses and asked if she could have them. I kindly declined. I wasn't interested in giving out my items to somebody I didn't know. Then, she got rude.
> 
> ...



I truly can't believe people are using Club Tortimer to show all their idocy and I don't see why they do it. Animal Crossing is supposed to be a feel-good game and child-friendly. If I was a parent and I saw this happening while my child was playing I would restrict him/her from Club Tortimer until she was older and could handle it maturely. Did you block her?

I've had no rude people so far. Nice people, talkative people and hardly talking people are the only kinds that have stumbled upon me. But I know my time is coming up.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 1, 2013)

People there are anti social and always cutting down everything on the island... Most of the time the people are AFK. They also make me mad that they come and go within seconds.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 1, 2013)

I just don't understand. Why can't people use their _own_ island to farm beetles? Why do they have to use Club Tortimer and mess up the experiences of others?


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jul 1, 2013)

Hm, i just recently got Club Tortimer, but I've been debating on whether i should go or not. I'm kind of afraid i'll get a rude person!
Anyways, i'll try to give it a go and i'll report back with what happened. So far from what i read on this thread, it seems *most* of the people have had a good experience. Anyways,i'll go try it out right now!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 1, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I truly can't believe people are using Club Tortimer to show all their idocy and I don't see why they do it. Animal Crossing is supposed to be a feel-good game and child-friendly. If I was a parent and I saw this happening while my child was playing I would restrict him/her from Club Tortimer until she was older and could handle it maturely. Did you block her?
> 
> I've had no rude people so far. Nice people, talkative people and hardly talking people are the only kinds that have stumbled upon me. But I know my time is coming up.


I did block her. I'm thinking about not ever going back though. I know a lot of people have had positive experiences, but I have only had negative ones so far.  The best time I had was when I was on an island with two Japanese people and a German and they where running around smacking eachother with nets. Not a bad experience I guess, but got dull in seconds so I left.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jul 1, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> I did block her. I'm thinking about not ever going back though. I know a lot of people have had positive experiences, but I have only had negative ones so far.  The best time I had was when I was on an island with two Japanese people and a German and they where running around smacking eachother with nets. Not a bad experience I guess, but got dull in seconds so I left.



I think it's pretty sad people act like this on a game just because it's really like their an anonymous person, so you don't know who they are, and not like you can do anything about it because it is just a game. As Kippla said, this is supposed to be a feel-good game and a child-friendly game, while some people seem to ruin the gaming atmosphere and just ruin the game-play experience for them, as well as this option in the game.  Anyways, i'm sorry that this happened to you in the game! (as well to all others!)


----------



## katie. (Jul 1, 2013)

Ive had a great time! Its soo fun.

Only bad time was the other day, This japanese girl was there and she picked a tour and then wouldn't sit down so I couldn't leave... she just kept talking in Japanese so it was really frustrating


----------



## Divergent (Jul 1, 2013)

Haven't really had any bad experiences (however I have only been a few times).

I did go on a scavenger hunt tour with a Japanese player though and you only get the medals on this tour if you both complete your goals. The Japanese player spent the whole tour collecting flowers and fruits so it was a waste of time but he wasn't rude or anything. Maybe he just didn't want medals


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been a member of club tortimer for about a week but haven't been to the island with anyone yet, I might try it out tomorrow though and see how it goes.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 1, 2013)

My first visit was today, and the first guy I got was French. We spoke together a little in Francais, but we had a disconnection error half way through.

After that I got a German girl who didn't speak much, so I got a bug and left.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jul 1, 2013)

Ichigo Senpai said:


> Hm, i just recently got Club Tortimer, but I've been debating on whether i should go or not. I'm kind of afraid i'll get a rude person!
> Anyways, i'll try to give it a go and i'll report back with what happened. So far from what i read on this thread, it seems *most* of the people have had a good experience. Anyways,i'll go try it out right now!



Just went for the first time and i got a French person named Dylan! He was very kind and spoke a well amount of English, but sometimes he didn't understand what i was saying, so i got help from my brother who speaks a somewhat decent amount of French. Anyway, we caught some bugs and some fish, and we played the Hammer game two times. Very nice person, wish i would've gotten his friend code D:


----------



## bobthecat (Jul 1, 2013)

I had an awful time, only been there once and met this really creepy guy wearing a mask, he spoke english but only said hi
it quickly down spiralled into him cutting down all the palm tress so I carried on fishing, then when i wanted to leave he kept talking to the lady for when you want to go home (can't remember her name) so I had to turn off wifi and loose alllll my bugs

I think it's a waste of 50 bells really


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 6, 2013)

I was hesitant on getting Club Tortimer membership at first because of all the negative experiences I've heard.

When I went at first, it was pretty so-so. I didn't really make many friends. It was also hard to communicate with people as well. I thought I'd never make friends on Club Tortimer, ever.

Later on, when I acquired the joke book, I made two very good Japanese friends from Club Tortimer. =) I met a nice American guy too, but he didn't seem to add back my Friend Code. My Japanese friends seem very interested in my village too, even though my friend's village is waaay more developed than mine. 

Helpful hint if you're on the international island: Emotions work wonders. I went to Club Tortimer when I didn't have the joke book and it was very awkward. If you can at least express yourself some people would be amused. Also, google translate may come in handy. Or not-so-handy. I've never formally taken Japanese as a language but from years of watching anime, I seem to get by slightly. I tried to ask a Japanese guy about doing tours with me but he didn't understand me. I went to the counter and did the "Pride" emote, then he got my drift. So far, every Japanese player has floored me in mini-games, but they don't seem to mind my quaintness. ^^;

Most Japanese people I've met would communicate only in Japanese, so I would understand if someone saw an English name and left immediately. Confrontation with foreigners might be too embarrassing for them, or maybe they think their English is not very good. 

It's all about communication! But I haven't run into anyone nasty yet. My point is, it _is_ possible to make friends from Club Tortimer. Make sure you give your Friend Code slowly (in three sections), as the text bubbles disappear quickly.


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 6, 2013)

I just went to the Club Tortimer Island for the first time and met a really nice guy from Japan. His english was pretty good and he even knew some german words and phrases! We only did one tour because I didn't have much time, but we exchanged friend codes.
It was fun! I never met someone online before since I have this terrible error code problem where I wait and wait and wait for the train... :< So this was really... refreshing.



> Helpful hint if you're on the international island: Emotions work wonders.



I totally agree!


----------



## Charirii (Jul 7, 2013)

I've tried Club Tortimer a few times, both to play with others on tours, and also just to do bug-hunting without having to destroy my own island (cutting trees). I've mostly had good experiences, usually when playing on the international island, but also on the same region one. Actually, my very first time playing, I was paired up with a player from Japan. Luckily, I've studied Japanese in school and lived over there for a few years, so I know enough conversational Japanese to play. But it's hard to communicate because I can't use the Japanese keyboard in the English version of the game. But we were able to talk and go on some tours together and added each other as friends. ^^

But I've had a few bad experiences, too. Usually, people will enter into some kind of dialogue whenever I'm trying to leave the island to return home, so I can't leave. And I've had someone disconnect their wifi as I was on my way to drop off bugs in the box, and Resetti returned me to my town emptyhanded.


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jul 7, 2013)

I will on occasion go to the Club Tortimer Island just to see what they have in stock since it is always different than my island. When I did stick around I've had a range of experiences.Most people are nice and will go on a tour with you. One guy was cool and we played the Giant Dragonfly Tour for at least an hour. That was fun and I got a ton of medals as well. 

Then you get the others. I had one that as soon as I got on the island asked me for money. That and my outfit (which was a qr code lol). He would run around the island and scare the bugs and tried to scare the fish away. He then spoke to the tour lady and kept tying her up so I couldn't leave. He didn't even want to do a tour or anything. I'm just glad that when you flip the wifi switch you go home.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 7, 2013)

I  ran into another homosexual (or so she said) and SHE was flirting with me..... im a guy....


----------



## Oriana (Jul 7, 2013)

I love Club Tortimer! It's a great way to meet new people plus make money on the side. The only downside is going bug catching and losing a bug because someone walked past the tree. XD Everything else is great!


----------



## Lemons (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't usually talk much when I meet someone with Club Tortimer because I think it's a pain to type on the DS. When I take too long to type it gets pretty awkward.  but first time I met a really friendly girl from Japan, did some tours with her and left. Then I tried North America only and there was a boy cutting all the trees...he said nothing and disconnected.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2013)

The first time I went to Club Tortimer, I chose to meet people world wide instead of just international cause I thought it would be fun!

I was the only one there for a while then someone showed up and they were from the same state in the U.S. that I'm from. We said hello, then they left. 

Then, someone from a different U.S. state showed up. They said hello and not much else then joined a tour and never came back. 

Then the third person to show up was from the same state as me AGAIN, and they told me they were 37 years old and right as I was trying to leave, they asked of I had a Facebook account. 

So, I'm not sure I want to go back just yet. I also didn't consider the huge international time change we have, so I'll try later on in the day.


----------



## Deca (Jul 7, 2013)

90% of the international people Ive met were Japanese. Also, I wonder why they go international if the great majority is unable to speak "proper" english (?) 

Except that its quite enjoyable most of the time.


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 7, 2013)

Sadly, everytime I've went the people ignore me and just walk around and if I ask to play games they never sit down lol.


----------



## Deca (Jul 7, 2013)

It was definitely funnier around launch time.


----------



## Burumun (Jul 7, 2013)

Only went once, sort of had a similar experience, but I didn't really stay for as long.

When I arrived, there was a girl from Barcelona there. We did a few tours to earn some medals, and after a while she left. There was also someone who came and left right away.

Then some guy from Japan showed up. I think I asked him if he spoke English, but he didn't reply. Then another Japanese person showed up, and they started speaking Japanese. Was sort of awkward for me, since I couldn't join in, so I left.

Not really sure if I want to go again. I'm not really good with other people, especially strangers.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 7, 2013)

Meh my experience was OK but nothing special, I'd rather go the island with my 3DS friends any day over complete randomers.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Most of the folks I've come across have been OK. Usually starting the conversation with a hello or an invite to tour helps. Having the other player get first pick for the tour goes a long way too.

The Japanese players I met all seem to understand smiley faces and question marks, and the German girl I visited with today was really cool about my very rusty elementary German.

If I'm just shopping for hibiscus, I let the other person know but tell them I have time for a tour or two if they'd like.

It will all be a lot easier, though, when Shrunk gives me a few more emotions. So far I only have sad, angry and grumpy type ones!


----------



## Doitsuki (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a lot of fun my first few times, met lots of Japanese people and we talked in Romaji and Emotion-speak... Lol then some dude asked for my friend code in katakana (which I could read) then I gave it to him......


AND HE DROPPED 2 MILLION BELLS ON THE FLOOR.

Ermahgerd. Best. Dude. Ever.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2013)

I've only been a few times one night at like 3 am, the people I've been with were all really quiet and all they did was fill up their pockets and then leave. Some of them didn't even say hi ;-;


----------



## talisheo (Jul 15, 2013)

I only went to one guy's island, and we just caught bugs. Didn't say a word to one another.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 15, 2013)

I just had a great Club Tortimer experience with a Japanese player. We completely kicked butt in the Elite Bug-Hunting tour and she was just really nice and easy going. We did a few tours, we swapped FCs and now I'm up past my bedtime. :3


----------



## amisenho (Jan 30, 2014)

*Club Tortimer's a Hit and Miss, but Mostly a Miss*

I've really tried to like Club Tortimer.  I really have.  But 9 times out of 10, I end up having a terrible experience.  Those 9 times out of 10 include things like trees getting chopped down while I'm trying to make extra Bells catching bugs, people constantly asking how old I am, and getting intentionally disconnected from the server.

It's bad enough I'm playing the game during the winter, when beetles are virtually nowhere to be found in my town.  To make it worse, you'll get this one player who decides it's a good idea to start chopping down *every single tree* on the island.  I end up wasting the ship fee and just end up relocating to my personal Tortimer Island.  The person doesn't bother saying "Hey!" or "How are you?"; s/he just starts chopping down trees and ticking a lot of people off in the process.

Secondly, I don't understand why people on these servers are so obsessed with finding out how old I am.  If I tell them my age, I get disconnected instantly.  If I tell them I'm "old enough," I get disconnected almost instantly.  If I ignore them, I get disconnected.  It seems like that question is an intentional d/c waiting to happen, regardless of how you choose to address it.

Of course, the biggest problem of these is getting booted from the server.  If I've been hunting around for beetles or happen to have a souvenir in my inventory while trying to sort out everything else in my take-home box, I instantly lose all of that, just because the other person on the server wants to be a jerk and disconnect intentionally, causing me to lose any and all items I didn't have immediately stored in my item box.  I can't tell you how many items, how many Bells' worth of beetles, or how much time I've lost due to people pulling mess like that.  Of course, the items I'm purchasing with hard-earned Medals are for catalog completion anyway, but it would be nice to not have to deal with that on a daily basis.  Today, I had to say "goodbye" to a whirlpool bath (which costs 70 Medals, by the way) when a new person arrived, said "hiiiiiiiiiii ", and immediately disconnected while I was trying to sort out my items and the pricey beetles I had caught.  All of that work over a 90-minute time-span? Gone in 5 seconds.  Needless to say, it's an atrocious system filled with malicious users.  The worst part about it, though?  *Once you've been disconnected, there's no way to blacklist the person*, so you could easily wind up in the same situation with that person in the future, though the probability is extremely low.

I've stopped going altogether, unless I absolutely need a particular furniture item, in which case, I just farm the Medals normally on my private island (usually 100 Medals at a time), travel to Club Tortimer, purchase the new items, and leave immediately.

However, that one time out of 10 keeps me coming back to the island due to some infinitesimal hope that I'll get to meet a person who's actually looking to chat about something meaningful.  Out of all the times I've been to Club Tortimer (which I'd estimate at about 80 times so far since I purchased the game), I've only gotten that twice (now that I think about it, it's not even a 10% positive rate; it's only at 2.5%).  One was a girl from Japan who ended up talking about how much she wanted to visit America, while the other was a boy who was fascinated with my Link costume and talked about Legend of Zelda together for a few hours.  That's the experience I hope for every time I connect, but there's always going to be someone out there who wants to make the experience for other players as miserable as they can, just to get a quick "ha ha" and move on with their game without any consequence.

I'm sure Nintendo expected players to be a little more, well, player-friendly, but they certainly didn't take into account all the nasty ones that lurk in the gaming world, especially those who lurk in something as innocent as _Animal Crossing_.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I didn't have CT at the moment, but if I have someday, I'd rather run to stacyadams.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

I've had a lot of good and bad experiences. Hmm... What was the worst? Oh, yeah... there was this one person I actually added to the block list. (He's the only person I've ever put there) So, what did he do? He was annoying, he chopped down trees without asking, and would open up his inventory or something when someone would try to leave, making them unable to leave. I finally ditched him on a tour. The other two people there sat before he did, so then I sat so everyone except him went on the tour.
My best experience would be with the girl that the guy I mentioned above wouldn't let leave. I had a very interesting and fun conversation with her. It was actually a roleplay. I pretended to be Kirby and she pretended to be Benedict Cumberbatch. That will probably be the only time I ever get to have a roleplay on Club Tortimer.


----------



## Halycon (Jan 31, 2014)

Went once. My internet sucks so I cut off every 2 minutes. I feel bad for ruining that person's experience there :c


----------



## UchiDude (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm currently in the middle of a horrid experience. There's this Japanese girl who kept scaring away the fish I was trying to catch then when I was done she trapped me by starting up a tour and not sitting down. Luckily I tricked her into sitting down and I just eacaped. (I'm sorry if this thread is old)


----------



## Kit (Apr 13, 2014)

I have rarely used it, so I don't have many experiances :/


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

I love Club Tortimer.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 13, 2014)

Be careful of people who trap you in by starting a tour and not sitting down. Save before you go on island haha. (actually, reading now, UchiDude had that happen woops)


My first (and last so far) experience was landing in the island of a pretty decked out girl, crown and cute QR fashion and whatnot. She was unresponsive, so I just sort of dwadled around and left after buying a wave breaker. I`m pretty sure some people just leave their island up for those who are hopping to buy a certain item, but they could just be afk 8`D

And keep in mind some of these people are really little kids! Super tiny + foreign makes for pretty bad communication.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Apr 13, 2014)

I've only gone once and I was nervous because random strangers and such but I ended up on a nice girl's island. I just wanted to hunt for bugs and kept not noticing them before her. I think she realized and pointed one out for me to get and I missed and felt lame. We talked for a bit but I had to go so we didn't do much but it was a nice experience, nothing bad happened c=


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 13, 2014)

You know what really stings?

When you're Japanese, but your parental situation forces you to live in america, and you can't have a Japanese copy of animal crossing, so every time you go on club tortimer, it's like a nightmare.

THAT'S what the problem is here.

/still bitter


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> You know what really stings?
> 
> When you're Japanese, but your parental situation forces you to live in america, and you can't have a Japanese copy of animal crossing, so every time you go on club tortimer, it's like a nightmare.
> 
> ...



Why can't you have a Japanese copy?


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 13, 2014)

Because you need to go to Japan to get a Japanese 3ds and you need a Japanese copy of animal crossing to go with it, plus I don't think DLC from there can be gotten here although that can be wrong.


----------



## trenchdragon (Apr 13, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> Because you need to go to Japan to get a Japanese 3ds and you need a Japanese copy of animal crossing to go with it, plus I don't think DLC from there can be gotten here although that can be wrong.



There is a website called PlayAsia that sells Japanese copies of games and consoles. I have a Japanese copy of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon from there.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> Because you need to go to Japan to get a Japanese 3ds and you need a Japanese copy of animal crossing to go with it, plus I don't think DLC from there can be gotten here although that can be wrong.


No you don't. I mean why didn't you just get a Japanese 3DS in the first place?


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 13, 2014)

That would be nice, but my family in too tight of a money situation to really afford that. If I got another 3DS they'd be hopping off the walls.

The good news is I'm going there when I'm older, so hopefully then I can get another copy of it. The problem is that I'm much too attached to this copy to really let it go, especially if I have it for much longer...



> No you don't. I mean why didn't you just get a Japanese 3DS in the first place?


It wasn't my choice. My dad got it for me and I didn't know enough about animal crossing to know that that would pose an actual problem. It's much too late right now, unfortunately.
Keep in mind my dad's the same person that decided to change my name to an Italian one instead of keeping it Maya, which is my Japanese one. He's always been pretty demanding about keeping a more American home.
Anyway, that's all I'm going to say for now before this turns into something a lot more personal than I want it to be. Sorry.


----------



## pika62221 (Sep 28, 2014)

This is a few months old, but I just had an experience, one I've got to post in case they're on this site. I was alone, did my usual lock the island by choosing a tour, set it up to bug hunt, caught 40 bugs, did the tour to unlock it, when in the span of like 2 minutes 3 people appear. Two were female, one was a male. The two girls were fairly new- like within 3 or so months, while the male was just over a year, having started in September of last year. I have been on since June of 2013. Keep that in mind when I tell what happened. I didn't really want to have to carry the newbies, but I will if they ask me for help on a tour (when we do the 3 star ones and I have to do the difference to reach gold, it can be quite a bit of work), so I was thinking about heading out. Well, all of a sudden, either lying to make themselves look good, or honestly mistaken, the boy said I only got my 1 billion in savings (this is impossible to do 999,999,999 is the max), by stealing from him. He said he dropped me from his 3DS, etc, etc. I then pointed out how I have all gold badges (yes, it's true I have posted pics on this board showing it), proving I made my 100+ million with beetles (and turnips to a lesser amount). Well, he then goes "sure you did" and "you only got rich" "by stealing from me". Given he started 3 months after I did, by the time he was beginning, I had already reached 50 million from beetles. So, I go "take this you liar" and cut off my wi-fi. Too bad the other 2 got caught up in that liar, but here's what's odd. While he's making all these false statements, the girls were believing him, and it's like, uh, what do you think I did with the 5,000+ bugs I caught, or my gold turnip badge? I've been playing longer than that liar- I also have 4 copies including a Japanese one, so I have no need to steal anything from anyone other than myself! What's funny, out of the 500+ visits I've done, over 450 of them are to my other towns, I never even played with that liar before he showed up on the island. Too bad I didn't block him before I cut the wi-fi, but I was getting tired of his lies, and spreading his lies too, since my gold badges prove I've earned what I say I've earned.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 28, 2014)

pika62221 said:


> This is a few months old, but I just had an experience, one I've got to post in case they're on this site. I was alone, did my usual lock the island by choosing a tour, set it up to bug hunt, caught 40 bugs, did the tour to unlock it, when in the span of like 2 minutes 3 people appear. Two were female, one was a male. The two girls were fairly new- like within 3 or so months, while the male was just over a year, having started in September of last year. I have been on since June of 2013. Keep that in mind when I tell what happened. I didn't really want to have to carry the newbies, but I will if they ask me for help on a tour (when we do the 3 star ones and I have to do the difference to reach gold, it can be quite a bit of work), so I was thinking about heading out. Well, all of a sudden, either lying to make themselves look good, or honestly mistaken, the boy said I only got my 1 billion in savings (this is impossible to do 999,999,999 is the max), by stealing from him. He said he dropped me from his 3DS, etc, etc. I then pointed out how I have all gold badges (yes, it's true I have posted pics on this board showing it), proving I made my 100+ million with beetles (and turnips to a lesser amount). Well, he then goes "sure you did" and "you only got rich" "by stealing from me". Given he started 3 months after I did, by the time he was beginning, I had already reached 50 million from beetles. So, I go "take this you liar" and cut off my wi-fi. Too bad the other 2 got caught up in that liar, but here's what's odd. While he's making all these false statements, the girls were believing him, and it's like, uh, what do you think I did with the 5,000+ bugs I caught, or my gold turnip badge? I've been playing longer than that liar- I also have 4 copies including a Japanese one, so I have no need to steal anything from anyone other than myself! What's funny, out of the 500+ visits I've done, over 450 of them are to my other towns, I never even played with that liar before he showed up on the island. Too bad I didn't block him before I cut the wi-fi, but I was getting tired of his lies, and spreading his lies too, since my gold badges prove I've earned what I say I've earned.


Why'd you bring up an old thread though?


----------



## elliebeebee (Jan 11, 2015)

On the UK island everyone is really nice. I made friends with a girl called Louise there


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 11, 2015)

I usually only meet Japanese people, but I can get around the language barrier by saying this right away: "Roomaji nomi" which means "Romaji only".  What Romaji is is Japanese, but using Roman letters.  http://romaji.me/ <- With that site it's pie to communicate with them.


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 26, 2016)

I had caught many bugs, even the best one on CT island.
 I was hangin' out with a spanish american 12 year old who had a hello kitty hat. she was super nice and she followed me around slowly when I was catching bugs.  (Google translate is my new BFF.) 30 minutes later 2 folks joined. a dude from paris who left quickly, and an english american. She tried to ask the spanish girl for a trade with hats, but the spanish girl had no idea what she was saying. Then the english girl HIT THE WIFI SWITCH. I was dead inside. 
(I had caught a golden stag and a few herculeses and many gold elephants)

_Wake me up inside... wake me up inside......_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just met a girl from my province who gave me a whole inventory full of bells when I said I was poor. :O


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2016)

i haven't had really any negative experiences, which is good.

i once ran into this girl named hannah who was really nice. we did a bunch of tours together, and she even bought the ukulele for me.

i don't think i've gone back to the island since, though, since it honestly causes me a lot of anxiety lmao


----------



## mayortiffany (Dec 26, 2016)

I hadn't played Club Tortimer in ages, so I went a couple times yesterday, both on the international island and the North American one. 

International island visit:
I did a couple tours with a Japanese girl but we didn't speak the same language so it was hard for us to talk. She eventually got bored and left while I kept on doing tours. No one else came.

North American island visit:
I ended up being on an island with a lot more people! Although no one did tours with me, at least no one was a troll. One guy was clearly an island hopper (which isn't an issue at all, but it was clear he wasn't there to chat), but everyone else stayed for at least a couple minutes. I did end up being on an island with 3 other people, which had never happened for me before, but then I think someone flipped the wifi switch, which was disappointing. It seemed like they were chatting so it might've been nice to stay with them!

Overall, I've had an okay time with Club Tortimer. I haven't run into any trolls but I haven't met anyone super nice yet.


----------



## Takeru (Dec 27, 2016)

Everyone I've played with there has been really sweet, but unfortunately I'm normally only with 1 person on the island at a time. I'd rather play with 4 people so that the mini games are more enjoyable T_T  Although the game is less active compared to how it was when first released so I guess that should be expected..


----------



## Babydoll106 (Jan 6, 2017)

Most of my experiences have been very positive, a couple just kinda annoying (people running like crazy when you're trying to catch stuff), and thankfully very few truly bad. The bad ones, of course, make the best stories. Let's watch!

- Once, a girl arrived on my island, and immediately came up to me. I was catching things as usual, and she started repeatedly doing one of the "worried" emotes (the one where your character has sweat drops coming off them), and asked "????" She didn't trap me or anything thankfully, but she was pretty irritating. In the end, I gave her precisely 1,000 Bells, so she wouldn't be profiting from that particular trip unless she caught her own bugs & fish 

- Just this morning, I was filling up my island box when a Japanese guy arrived. He seemed fine at first, trying to communicate with me, and I responded in awkward romaji as best I could. I'm pretty damn sure I didn't say anything offensive, but suddenly he seemed to be angry with me. I was getting uncomfortable, not being able to really talk with him properly, so I went to leave. However, he wouldn't close his inventory. I tried several times, so the "Please close the window" notification definitely would have shown for him. Eventually, I simply sat down, as he stood behind the chairs. Fifteen minutes later, he realised I wasn't going to give up, so we switched me. Thankfully, a few different people had come and gone so about half of my bugs & fish were saved, but it still sucked. I think I lost a shark and a few golden stags.

- Here's the most detailed story, and definitely the funniest. This time it was an English-speaking beggar, possibly from the US, but I didn't think to check. He was asking for 10,000 Bells or so, to which I told him he was in the perfect place to make his own money (the time was even set to night on this island). He began claiming he was 9 years old and new to the game, having only got it a week ago, and that he just really wanted help.
Now, here's where his story utterly fell apart. He had blue hair, a shirt from Gracie's, and he was throwing out emotes like nobody's business. There is no way he had been playing for a week. He may have had a friend with a more advanced town, but I doubt it. I don't believe you can learn emotes from Shrunk in another town, and he takes at least two and a half weeks to unlock, even if you're playing aaaall the time.
In the end, I told him I didn't appreciate him lying to me, pointing out everything I mentioned above. He didn't really deny it, instead moving on to "please just give me some money". I told him where to stick it, and promptly left to catch myself some tuna. Felt good.


----------



## travis (Jan 9, 2017)

I had a really interesting experience on Club Tortimer earlier today. There was a girl who came on the island. We were catching bugs for a bit. She started chopping down all of the trees in the grassy part of the island and clearing everything out. Then she just started dropping tons and tons of bells - all bags of 99,900. She would drop as many as she could hold, then go back inside to the ATM, come out, and start dropping more!! I had caught so many good fish and beetles already, but I let them go to start picking up her cash and put them all in the box to go take home. I easily got over 2,000,000 bells - that was pretty awesome. Sadly, the game encountered some kind of error and sent me back home before I could talk to her too much, but all of my bells were still in the basket when I appeared back home. It was awesome!


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't use club tortimer, ever. I'm too scared of strangers. Even doing trades here on Bell Tree gives me anxiety, haha.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 10, 2017)

I would use Club Tortimer but I fear I may get banned because I've used hacks (though reporting isn't possible thus it might be impossible to get banned). I have a lot of money and I wouldn't mind donating most of it. Not to mention there are some little kids who would yell at you for something that was because of them and not you.


----------



## Babydoll106 (Feb 22, 2017)

Something very odd happened today...
I shipped off to one of the international islands, and a Japanese girl was already there. I went out to collect some tools, and saw that she was filling the entire middle section with 99,000 Bell bags. I didn't know what she was doing, but I ignored the money and started catching things. Eventually, the girl just left on a tour, not exchanging a single word with me. She didn't seem to care about the money at all, and if I'd also left, it would have just been deleted. I waited around for a good ten minutes and she didn't return, and unbelievably no one else arrived either. In the end I just banked the money myself, but I felt super dirty about it. Never had that particular situation happen before...


----------



## Flare (Feb 22, 2017)

Usually isn't that bad for me at Club Tortimer. 
Met a girl there and she seemed pretty nice.
Visited a island with a White Wetsuit and there was this Japenese guy saying some things, probably bad ones. 
Somehow got into a flirting session between a guy and a girl, left quickly, but I kinda felt concerned.


----------



## nSound (Feb 22, 2017)

This is why I only go to North America to prevent language confusion. But everytime I go to club Tortimer, I find some really nice people, usually there will be a quiet person, but yeah. One time I found a really weird trip. So I just arrived at the island and found 2 people, they were both really nice, one talked a lot, and the other didn't, but waited for me at the door. We fished and caught some bugs until the 4th person arrived, I wanted to plan something special so I got all of us to wait at the door outside. We waited for about 5 minutes, until I started to get impatient. So we rushed inside the hut. The 4th person was nowhere to be found, we also never got a notification that he went on a tour, so we went to the shop area. And of course he was in the shop area, but what's strange was that he was SITTING ON THE BED! He was SITTING on the BED UP FOR SALE! He was a hacker! And we were all saying "What?!?" "HOW!!" "WTH". But he was really nice anyways, he wasn't that talkative, but we went on tours together and got a lot of coins and he participated very well, and it was fun. SO yeah.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Feb 22, 2017)

nSound said:


> This is why I only go to North America to prevent language confusion. But everytime I go to club Tortimer, I find some really nice people, usually there will be a quiet person, but yeah. One time I found a really weird trip. So I just arrived at the island and found 2 people, they were both really nice, one talked a lot, and the other didn't, but waited for me at the door. We fished and caught some bugs until the 4th person arrived, I wanted to plan something special so I got all of us to wait at the door outside. We waited for about 5 minutes, until I started to get impatient. So we rushed inside the hut. The 4th person was nowhere to be found, we also never got a notification that he went on a tour, so we went to the shop area. And of course he was in the shop area, but what's strange was that he was SITTING ON THE BED! He was SITTING on the BED UP FOR SALE! He was a hacker! And we were all saying "What?!?" "HOW!!" "WTH". But he was really nice anyways, he wasn't that talkative, but we went on tours together and got a lot of coins and he participated very well, and it was fun. SO yeah.



Sounds like a guy with NTR! That's cool. If I had the time to kill I'd totally have fun with club tortimer and exploits as well. ^0^


----------



## hamster (Feb 22, 2017)

Most of my experiences are bad. I either don't speak to anyone or there's kids just being kids. I don't mind going on tour with them, sometimes it's fun. I used to invite people to my town a lot but I'm very cautious and I also want to hit 100 visitors, especially since I've recently restarted.
I've met a few people who were probably around my age and it was really nice. I don't usually care about age but even 14 year olds I meet on Club Tortimer are super immature.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Feb 22, 2017)

I actually go all the time! It's quite fun and sometimes you get really nice people who will just give you stuff for free. I almost always choose just my country since I can't speak any other languages. Everyone talks to me when I select just my country so I do end up exchanging fc's and stuff, I've never had any cases where people just ignore you probably because we speak the same language. 

I think you could enjoy club tortimer if you just choose your own country


----------



## Babydoll106 (Feb 24, 2017)

I would choose my own country's island, but I'm from New Zealand, and I've literally never been able to connect with anyone that way since so few people play here. I try my best to be polite on the islands, but the language barrier really does get in the way :/


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 24, 2017)

I actually just recently bought a pass for the first time despite playing for almost 2 years. On my very first trip, I met a really cool guy who also had a tumblr so we connected through there after the island. Turns out we have the same sense of humor and interests, so I'd say Club Tortimer is awesome since it helped me make a great new friend! I've gone back since then but I mostly go now for the rarer gift shop items.


----------



## Babydoll106 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just got paired with an awesome bug catcher (for once lol); I'd already cleared out the centre of the island, and the few palm trees right at the bottom. She used the same figure-eight path I do, walking down the middle of the island and walking up the sides to avoid startling anything, then switching sides. She managed to almost completely avoid me, and I her, so we only ever met in the middle.
THE SATISFACTION WAS REAL


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh, I really only go to Club Tortimer to get the exclusive items. I've heard quite a few horror stories so I don't stay long.



LisaIsEatingTacoBell said:


> I don't use club tortimer, ever. I'm too scared of strangers. Even doing trades here on Bell Tree gives me anxiety, haha.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. Too much thinking really kills me. I wouldn't go to Club Tortimer if it weren't for those cool items.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't like going. I get anxious lol. And whenever I go, I always get paired up with someone who's afk.

Once I had someone who came in, saw me and left.


----------



## FreezeFlame (Mar 1, 2017)

I typially opt in for going to tortimer with the country lock so i dont face the language problem you did, but once in a while I do go international and meet some japanese people. Actually, the two I met recently actually knew how to speak pretty good English, and we could talk together


----------



## Salt (Mar 1, 2017)

I tend to stay within my region as well when it comes to club tortimer. Sometimes I run into pretty little kids, other times I run into other adults. I bonded with someone over both having 3rd gen pokemon town names when I first was on club tortimer lol.


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 1, 2017)

When I do go to the island and there are japanese people, 9/10 times they speak english which is really awesome!
Other times there's no one and I get bored and leave


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 1, 2017)

now i go there to bury bells and stuff in the ground just to see if people will find it, then leave. lol club tortimer should have had more but since it was a new feature i understand why there wasnt much. hopefully the next game will add more to keep it interesting


----------



## Loriii (Mar 1, 2017)

I used to make friends on CT especially Japanese people who could speak English, but I eventually got tired of going there lol.


----------



## hamster (Mar 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I don't like going. I get anxious lol. And whenever I go, I always get paired up with someone who's afk.
> 
> Once I had someone who came in, saw me and left.



I do that with people sometimes, it's when I feel like it's going to be awkward. I don't like being on an island with one person. People do it to me too though.
Also, I wish that going international was easier. I have to practice my language skills all the time. I want to meet people who can speak English and I've never met an American before.


----------



## wynn (Mar 1, 2017)

I had my share of good and annoying experiences. I only went to Club Tortimer for the items. I think that's why a lot of people leave right away.


----------



## MelbaBear (Mar 1, 2017)

I go quite often and ive only ever had 2 negative experiences! The first was with a girl who decided to join me on the shark tour, and started getting angry when you couldnt catch any and shouting at me, saying i was going to get all the medals and she was going to get 0. We both got 0, i tried to tell her that, but she stormed off the island :/ the second was a girl who kept asking me for bells, hitting me with her net and trying to dig holes around the entrance so i couldnt leave XD they werent really bad experiences, just kind of annoying


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Mar 1, 2017)

In the past I went very often, and I had mostly a good time! I met a lot of friends on Club Tortimer, and we exchanged our Fcs and played together. I had fun! I find that I don't enjoy myself there as much as I used to.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Mar 1, 2017)

I have never gone to Club Tortimer before, I have been a little apprehensive since I have no idea what it's like and what happens in the game. But I need to at least go and see what it is, since I bought the pass for it too lol. I hope things go well, and not weird haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I just tried it, and it was ok. I was with one person and they were nice, but my internet went down! >.<


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm the jerk that goes to the island looking for certain things and leaves right away. Sorry guys


----------



## Alicia (Mar 2, 2017)

I've  had a lot of mixed visits to the membership island. Back before the update people would constantly ask for bells and sometimes when you said no they would turn off their wifi and crash the island or stand there with their bag or something open so you couldn't leave.

I also went to the international island before and there was a girl from France, she started cursing at me in French when i wouldnt give her my bells! I didnt know what to say or do because she kept following me and wouldn't take no for an answer! I only know she was cursing at me in French because i was putting her messages into google translate haha.

Sometimes I just go for items! I've had good experiences too, we went on tours and had fun and then went our separate ways!


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 2, 2017)

Babydoll106 said:


> I would choose my own country's island, but I'm from New Zealand, and I've literally never been able to connect with anyone that way since so few people play here. I try my best to be polite on the islands, but the language barrier really does get in the way :/



Heyy, I'm from NZ too


----------



## Babydoll106 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yet more incompetence today, folks! Got paired with a few classically inexperienced kids, and one of them crashed the connection literally just after I caught a golden stag. As you can imagine, I spent a good minute shouting profanities at the annoying little Resetti screen, before trying again. I have so little faith in the average person who goes to the island.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 6, 2017)

MelbaBear said:


> I go quite often and ive only ever had 2 negative experiences! The first was with a girl who decided to join me on the shark tour, and started getting angry when you couldnt catch any and shouting at me, saying i was going to get all the medals and she was going to get 0. We both got 0, i tried to tell her that, but she stormed off the island :/ the second was a girl who kept asking me for bells, hitting me with her net and trying to dig holes around the entrance so i couldnt leave XD they werent really bad experiences, just kind of annoying



The hilarious part about being digging holes in an attempt to capture you is that they forget that you can simply just kick the dirt in. XD It's faster to kick the dirt in than to actually dig the holes. So you'd outrun them in no time haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I never have had any bad experiences. I kinda want to tbh to laugh.


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 7, 2017)

I wasn't even island hopping, and I found it.
A toy hammer.
How lucky is that?
There were a  couple other folks on the island aswell.
I bought 3 hammers with the few medals I had, I then asked if anyone wanted to go on a tour. Without informing anyone a girl started the easy gardening tour. I then said I wanted to select the shark one, because it grants loads of medals. She selected that one and off we both went. She and I both caught 1 shark in the first 30 seconds. Then I caught 4 sharks and she still hadn't caught any other sharks. "Hmm, maybe she is having bad luck?" I started to assume she was noobish or lazy. She we bumped intol each other (literally) I saw that she was running. I informed her that she can't run if she wished to catch sharks. she then stated that "i cant catch sharks" This was in the last 30 seconds and keep in mind all wee needed was to catch a measly 8 sharks, so 4 each. This made me very angry and if she couldn't catch sharks, why go on the tour? We earned 0 medals and she told me that she was "dorry" I quickly formed a plan. I started a shark tour and sat done very quickly. As predicted, she was too slow. She told me that she was sorry and off I went on a tour. I caught 15 sharks and earned a load of medals. after the tour was done I was giving myself a round of applause. The, it said someone was coming to the island.

"Surely
-I thought-
it couldn't possibly be..."

it was her.

She simply said "Finally"

My fight or flight instincts kicked in.

I started to talk to Lelani and she assumed I was going on a tour.

Ha.

I went home and am currently enjoying my toy hammers. 

I realized I forgot to buy another hammer. Oops.

(I feel a little bad about ditching her twice but she made me so angry.)


----------



## PotatoPowered (Mar 8, 2017)

One of the few times I went on Club Tortimer, I met an American guy. (im American too)
We started talking, we took some tours, and we wanted to exchange FCs soon after. But you can't access the Friend List from the suspension. So we said bye and that ended. 
A few days later I went to the island again, and I met a group of Americans. We had fun and we chatted :] basically it


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 8, 2017)

I met an American girl on international who had a full blown hello kitty outfit. I was doing my usual bell dump then asked in the middle if she wanted to hat trade. She said no and I said "ok"
I kept dropping bells and she thought I wanted her hat still. XD
I told her it was fine, wished her luck on bug hunting and left.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2017)

I love how this thread keeps getting bumped, lol.

I think Club Tortimer is pretty cool, but I dislike how one person disconnecting kicks everyone. This is the reason why I always bug-hunt solo.


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm in America, and have gone on the island a few times and literally every single time no one else was there. :')


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> I'm in America, and have gone on the island a few times and literally every single time no one else was there. :')



Give it a few minutes... assuming you're even doing the Club Tortimer thing and not just a regular island visit.


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 8, 2017)

I went once and it was fine. The other person and I didn't talk at all but we went on a few tours together. For some reason, I thought the island would look a bit different so I was kinda disappointed. I don't see much of a purpose for going tbh


----------



## Dorian (Mar 8, 2017)

I still have never gone to Club Tortimer. The idea of interaction with random players just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 8, 2017)

It was honestly fine for me. I wish I had an interesting or funny story to tell, but I don't at all. Every time I've gone, it's been kinda boring and the other person always leaves in less than like 5 minutes.


----------



## Jackfrost (Mar 9, 2017)

I just went to the island about half an hour ago, and all I ran into was a bell begger. She asked for some bells and I just said I didn't have any, and then she just said "*sighs* bye -_-" and left.


----------



## Eleilyn (Mar 9, 2017)

I've been on the island and the other person was just digging holes. It was too weird and unnecessary.

I think it would be cool to have real conversations with people on the island but it takes so long to type anything with the stylus!


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm a member but I've never used it before :/


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 9, 2017)

My first visit was terrible... A Japanese girl who could speak English was hacking the island and setting up weird timers and throwing bells everywhere. I guess she did not like me, because she said some rather rude words and attempted to hack my 3DS, I tried to leave but the 'waters were choppy' so in the end I went to the home menu without saving. I met her two more times before blocking her.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 9, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> My first visit was terrible... A Japanese girl who could speak English was hacking the island and setting up weird timers and throwing bells everywhere. I guess she did not like me, because she said some rather rude words and attempted to hack my 3DS, I tried to leave but the 'waters were choppy' so in the end I went to the home menu without saving. I met her two more times before blocking her.



Wait, how could she hack your 3DS? Or maybe she was just threatening you?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 11, 2017)

She was probably just threatening me, but I didn't take any chances.


----------



## Babydoll106 (Mar 13, 2017)

Two more! Once again on a night time island, and I'd already cleared it out to an optimal bug catching formation. Both people who I matched with were utterly hopeless; they approached from the north, scaring away 90% of the bugs they tried for, and of course ruined my chances too. And of course, they were both runners. On the island. While trying to catch bugs. I swear, some people literally cannot work out the most basic pieces of logic.
I'm currently just standing in a corner of the gift shop, until the most recent one leaves.


----------



## Babydoll106 (Mar 13, 2017)

(Whoa classic, this thing double posted and now I can't delete this one, gg ACNL)


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

i went on club tortimer an hour ago and this was the result:



then Emily errored because Bethany wouldn't pay her for the hair bow wig. i'm definitely not going to the island in the daytime anymore.


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 19, 2017)

I feel like I've had more positive experiences than negative ones.  I've met people that have given me free stuff as well as people I've exchanged FCs with.  Of course, with the positive comes the negative.  When I first got the membership I would bug hunt and fish, which got screwed up more often than not by immature visitors scaring away the fish or bugs (I no longer do that stuff on CT).  

I've also ran into a 14 y/o boy who was trying to flirt with me by comparing me to the sky and everything.  It was funny for awhile so I humored him and then left once I got bored with it.  Other negatives have been bell-beggars, but I usually don't give in.

Oh, and I ran into a girl that kept yelling at me for some reason??  She said she remembered me and then got onto me for exchanging FCs with someone, but I don't remember meeting her ever.  Nothing about her struck me as familiar.  Ah well.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 19, 2017)

i only really only went to club tortimer when i was hunting the sea globe because it's a club tortimer exclusive, i dont like talking to people on the island. sometimes id try to catch sharks and people would arrive just when it was about to bite, so id get frustrated and leave most of the time. people also ask for bells a lot


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 5, 2017)

Good lord, I just had the worst day on CT. Over an hour trying to find a night island (I had the "HQ horned beetle" initiative today), multiple crashes, and multiple inconsiderate jerks.
Just now, I was paired with a Japanese girl who would always run up just as I was about to catch a bug, either to snag it herself or just to be rude. She was tearing all over the island, and essentially making it impossible to catch anything. Eventually another Japanese girl arrived, and used much the same tactics. I gave up, standing directly in the middle of the palm trees on the right side of the island to stop anything spawning there. Spiteful and childish? Yes. Satisfying once they realised, and started uselessly whacking me with their nets? Also yes.
Having lost a full basket of bugs already today, I finally decided to go on a tour, just to make sure they would be saved this time. Lo and behold, a full minute of the save screen before it crashed yet again. Sometimes I hate the island, I really do.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 5, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i went on club tortimer an hour ago and this was the result:
> View attachment 195884View attachment 195885View attachment 195886View attachment 195887View attachment 195888View attachment 195889
> 
> then Emily errored because Bethany wouldn't pay her for the hair bow wig. i'm definitely not going to the island in the daytime anymore.



That legit looks hilarious lmao. I would have loved to be there to be an idiot too.


----------



## gabuie (Apr 5, 2017)

I went there once and It was pretty chill and I've talked with a few people there but I got bored fast. I stay away from it because i feel like there's just abunch of kids there


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 6, 2017)

I've only been to CT a few times while looking for cool items, but somehow I never really ran into anyone other than one french guy that took a few tours with me to help me save up for a white wetsuit. He didn't speak any english, but I know a bit of french from school so at least we were able to kind of communicate, and I was able to thank him for helping me before I left which was good


----------



## Aaren (Apr 6, 2017)

I am a member of Club Tortimer but I don't go there at all basically. Each time I have been there people mostly concentrate on catching bugs or fish. They don't talk much and I found the atmosphere awkward. And if they start to talk, it's mostly a languane I can't understand or the subjects they talk about are so... Weird. If they are going to tour, they don't wait others. In others words, so random people appears there and that's not comfortable at all. At least, in my opinion 

In overall, I have had a pretty bad experience about it.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 6, 2017)

Last time I went (maybe 4 days ago?) I stuck around for a while. I decided to try just North America, which tends to be children or teens primarily, but at least you can speak the same language.

I caught a bug or two before one of the other 2 players asked about a tour. I needed some medals anyway so I said sure. The two of us toured a couple more times and chatted, til we shared FC. I wouldn't recommend it (and nintendo kinda tells you not to) but I lucked out. They seem pretty cool and we've visited each other about 2 times now ~


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 6, 2017)

I haven't had any terrible or bothersome experiences on CT. Over the years I've met some lovely and very interesting people. I tend to forget CT is there for ages and then when I'm reminded I'll go often over the next few in-game days until I forget again lol.

I went to a few islands yesterday as one of my MEOW initiatives was for one of the big beetles (in-game time was  morning, IRL was around 9pm). I had one very polite and well-spoken bell beggar (spelling and grammar were impeccable) who seemed confused by my willingness to reply politely but firm refusal to give bells - I told them to pick the fruit and sell it at home if they really needed bells. 

Unfortunately I hadn't gotten the bug yet so I tried another island. I also had to buy an island souvenir (I really dislike that MEOW quest) and lucked into one with the whirlpool bath which I still needed. I lwas so excited about that that I left without the bug I needed so had to try again. I landed on an island with 3 people who had clearly been chatting and playing together for awhile. It looked like they were playing guessing games and maybe hide-and-seek or something like that. I was curious but this was my last in-game task before I could save and end and move onto the next day. Someone accidentally errored when I was nearly done filling me basket. I went back and one of them joined me but we errored again. I'd managed to save a bug in the interim as a new player arrived, so I called it a night.

It's not for everyone, and you definitely need to stay on guard and be very very careful about sharing any personal information (including your FC). But I enjoy my time there, or at least find it an interesting experience lol.


----------



## hamster (Apr 6, 2017)

Corrie said:


> That legit looks hilarious lmao.* I would have loved to be there to be an idiot too.*



actually, that would be fun haha


----------



## Corrie (Apr 6, 2017)

Cherub said:


> actually, that would be fun haha



Can't beat em join em!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 7, 2017)

I mostly just run into little kids or silent people but hunting, I stopped going.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 7, 2017)

the one time i went two girls hid behind trees and ran out and started hitting me with their nets.  they never said anything and tried to corner me so I disconnected


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 7, 2017)

KesRoden said:


> the one time i went two girls hid behind trees and ran out and started hitting me with their nets.  they never said anything and tried to corner me so I disconnected



How rude of them! If any player tries that on me they'll be in for quite the lecture.. I will keep typing at them until they either a) show appropriate remorse or b) give up and disconnect themselves. I hate typing in-game but the annoyance would be worth it in that case.

Some people just suck. :/


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh my gosh, I've never had a bell beggar quite like this one. And screw it, he's so annoying I'll tell you who he is. Luke from Texas. This kid began rampaging after me as soon as I arrived on the island, ranting on and on about how broke he is and trying every tactic he had at his disposal to persuade me. There was already a Japanese girl on as well, who eventually got so annoyed with him even she told him to stop. Now, this was another night island, so there were literally thousands of bells' worth in bugs just sitting around.
I told him no, politely at first, suggesting that he try catching some bugs. I was even going to chuck some fruit his way (apparently he didn't realise that the stuff was worth over 2,000 bells a stack, as he hadn't touched it by the time I got there), until he continued. He kept asking why I wouldn't give him anything, like I was being some kind of utter monster. I told him I'd spent the time to earn my own money, so he could too; not to mention that he'd had the 1,000 bells to get here in the first place. He claimed he'd spent the last of his money to get there, but that he'd give me some money too if I gave it to him first. Logic. This is basically how it went from there:

"ok here" *drops 5,000 bells*
"USE THAT MONEY YOU IDIOT"
*picks it back up, saying nothing*
"You said you were broke, why you lying kid?"
"ok im not broke"
"there i told the truth"
"ok"
"...so?"
"i told the truth"
"cant we just be friends"
"Hell no"
"ok i see"
"Jesus christ, do you?"
"what"

And thankfully (never thought I'd say this), the island crashed after that. I did have the presence of mind to block him beforehand, so I'll never see him again, but daaaamn. Not once in all my years have I found a more irritating, whiney, downright pathetic beggar.


----------



## Todders17 (Apr 10, 2017)

There was this girl who kept on asking for a 10 pound star. What is a 10 pound star? 10,000 bells? i was so confused and told her I didn't know what she meant. She replied, "What are you, 5?" and then basically called me dumb and then left.

I said in my mind, "I'm so sorry for being born with language receptive disorder." Geez, some people!!!


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok, you know what I really don't get? You've arrived on the island, there's already someone there, so far so good. You decide to collect the fruit, but...every time you shake a tree, the other person comes up and snatches one of the fruit before you can do anything about it. Like...if they actually want the fruit so bad, why didn't they pick it before you got there? To me, it always just seems like another trolling tactic, and boy does it work. The types of people to do this also seem to be the ones who'll scare off the most valuable bugs just as you're about to catch them. Some players are just awful.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 13, 2017)

I will admit I'm one of those people who only uses Club Tortimer just to find island items that I don't already have.. meaning I will leave the island asap

I don't think I've ever come across any bell beggars yet though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also why on earth would anyone do beetle hunting through Club Tortimer? Just do it offline and not risk anyone scaring off the beetles


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 14, 2017)

I do my beetle hunting on my home island as soon as it's late enough in the day, but until then you don't have much choice if you still want to catch any. In my case, I'll usually go because I have a horned beetle initiative, and I want to get it out of the way rather than waiting literally all day.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 14, 2017)

Babydoll106 said:


> I do my beetle hunting on my home island as soon as it's late enough in the day, but until then you don't have much choice if you still want to catch any. In my case, I'll usually go because I have a horned beetle initiative, and I want to get it out of the way rather than waiting literally all day.



Ah that's a good point, I forgot that not everyone time travels! I've never even thought about using Club Tortimer for that


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 14, 2017)

Lol yeah I would time travel, but it makes me too nervous XD
Also, yet another CT jerk! Jo from "killuall". Saw me about to catch a shark, and freakin' dived into the ocean right on top of it. They're not even trying to be subtle anymore.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 14, 2017)

Why does time travelling make you nervous? :O

Also wow, their personality fits their town name lol


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 14, 2017)

I dunno, I'm always worried it'll screw up my flowers, even if I'm just travelling within the same day and I know it won't do anything >.< and I don't wanna get the beautiful town ordinance, because rn I've got the late night one and it's just so much more useful


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Apr 14, 2017)

I went to Club Tortimer for the first time on my new Mayor yesterday and someone said hi before I could escape 
I just want silver axes, I don't want to talk to people


----------



## katysu (Apr 14, 2017)

silver axes - not CT exclusives. When they have appeared for me (3 times in almost 4 years, that's not a lot) its been on my own island. 
CT - I island hop for items - not just for the exclusives, cos some things (aka silver axes) are rare anywhere.

It is a bit antisocial to island hop as the game saves as you enter and saves again when you exit  - for all players on the island.
I try to minimise it by staying in my own region and go around 2 or 3am (if I wake up & feel I won't get back to sleep). 
Surprisingly there are still other players on - who want to go on tours & I don't want to at 3 in the morning. I say hi and try & explain I am island hopping, but my experience is its not liked. 

Given I've been stopped from leaving/going on a tour by myself, several times (the other player opens their inventory) or wifi cut off by other player (losing item & medals used to buy it) -  I've stopped going. Not overly worried about getting all the CT exclusives. 

If you are after the rare items, well I'd go and be aware of what may happen - you could be surprised and meet really nice players, its not all bad.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 14, 2017)

I always go to the "local" islands because the global ones are always full of Japanese people, which isn't bad, but I don't understand or speak it so it's kind of pointless for me personally. So i stick to the NA islands and have met a lot of really nice people, usually very young people are 10-15, but on occasion I'll meet someone older. I've made several friends but they soon after being added drifted from the game so I've since deleted them. It's harder now to exchange friend codes and it's "discouraged" simply because someone could come destroy your town and they're kind of hinting at the whole "trust no one" thing. But I have met nice people, I've been to their towns and them to mine and we've helped one another, so there ARE nice people on the islands you just have to keep searching!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Apr 14, 2017)

Had mostly positive experiences ~ Once some one gave me a crown and a couple of bells for free, that was nice. :3

I just go to CT to talk and hang out with other players and go on tours, the people that I meet there are mostly very friendly, there has been that odd couple of people that would cry for bells and beg to wear clothes that i'm wearing ~ had one girl harass me for my boots lol.


----------



## MissLady (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't really like going to the wifi islands.  

I tend to run into people who want to talk, and get annoyed that I don't want to talk.  I hate typing on that little keyboard, so I don't do a whole lot of talking.

I prefer the people who want to do tours, but I rarely run into people like that.

Really, the only reason that I go to the islands is to hunt bugs, fish, and sea creatures.  I find that they re-spawn a lot faster on the wifi islands, than they do on my personal island.


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh my god.
- Hop around islands for like 15 mins trying to find one set to nighttime
- Come across a twilight one, figure I can wait a bit
- Go on a tour so I can come back with no one else there
- Start setting up
- Another player arrives, starts cutting down the palm trees I had needed for the bugs
- God damn it
- Go on another tour
- Finally alone again, start setting up once more
- Two players arrive
- Suddenly, I can't pick up anything from the ground
- It's gonna crash isn't it
- *WHOLE ISLAND CRASHES TO HELL AND BACK*
- God damn it not again
- Start from square 1
- Find another twilight island
- Go on tour, come back to empty island, begin setting up, another player arrives, can't pick things up again
- Oh you are kidding me
- *YET ANOTHER CRASH I S2G*
- Give up and cry

-----

Strange little encounter just now...
Pink haired girl came along as I was setting up, asked what I was doing (just like every other sap I've met). I tell her I've had to explain to about 7 different people today already, that I'm setting up to catch bugs. She asks if those 7 people were cute, I say they weren't particularly, then she asks if I think she's cute. I say sure, kinda weirded out. She asks how old I am, I say 22. Now, just like most people who ask this her first response is "wow", followed by an awkward silence. She theb asks for my irl eye colour, I tell her it's blue. After another minute or so, she says she's leaving, but not before calling me "cutie". I was playing as one of my male characters, so that likely had a lot to do with it, but still...some kids...


-----


Ok, this is straight up weird. Not twenty minutes later, she happened to arrive back on the same island. Noticing I was there, she said "You...", like we were about to have some kind of showdown. I said "Yes, me", before hastily explaining that this was the same island we had met on earlier, in case she thought I was somehow trying to creepily follow her. She seemed reassured by that, and we kept talking.
Here's the weird part. She asked if I'g got a girlfriend yet, and upon me saying no, she launched into a bunch of rather telling questions. She asked what type of girls I liked, what type of boy I was, and if I "liked" her. Remember, through all of this I don't even know how old she was, even though she knew I'm most assuredly an adult. I felt kinda odd about asking her, and telling her that I am in fact a woman, so I just left the issues alone. Eventually I filled my basket, and kinda skulked off the island as this girl was practically halfway through asking me to go out with her. Never had that one happen before.


----------



## katysu (Apr 17, 2017)

Babydoll106  - not sure if you are doing this or not - as you say: go on a tour on your own (while other players are on the island) to return to the same island refreshed with no one there (its the same island, made whole, with no other players) - at that point very quickly open a tour but do not sit down - you then keep the island to your self until you either leave or just close the tour to allow other players to enter.
If you do the latter you should keep what ever you have in your basket as the game saves as the other player enters.

My problem is I've never been able to go on a tour by myself to refresh the island (while other player/s are there) as they invariably open their inventory to prevent me going on said tour.


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 17, 2017)

Ah, good point! I haven't tried opening a tour to keep the island clear before; I know tours can be cancelled by someone leaving the island, but probably not by someone arriving, which is kinda handy. When I go afk for a moment on the island, I keep my inventory or the basket open, just to make sure no shenanigans happen while I'm not looking.
As for people actively stopping you from touring: how rude of them! I've had it happen a few times, though I want to think it was unintentional...then again, every player does get the "please end the conversation" note at the top of their screen so I'm not too hopeful. Jerks gonna be jerks, I guess.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 17, 2017)

I've heard so many crazy bad things about CT that I doubt I'd ever use it. I have no patience for some of the things I see people putting up with. Is it really worth it? Maybe someone can enlighten me.


----------



## Babydoll106 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is CT worth it?
For exclusive items, yes.
For trying to find new friends or go on tours, at least half the time.
For making hella bug money during the day, you need the patience of a saint and the caution of Navi.

Ultimately it's up to you, but I'd say overall it's relatively worth going.


----------



## I_Love_Moe (Jan 3, 2018)

I met someone who?s very nice. He is now my friend. Only problem is he lives 5000 miles away. Haha.


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 4, 2018)

My experiences always vary. 
The people I match up with are either really nice or really rude. 
I don’t go that often, and if I do I tend to lock the island so nobody can join me, it’s not worth the hassle of catching a load of stuff and then someone disconnecting or flipping their switch for a ridiculous reason. 
I only really use CT to beetle hunt during the day and like I said I usually lock the island


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 4, 2018)

I usually have nice people, I usually go only to NA island around 9am when there's less kids.
I sometimes lock the island too.
I mostly ignore rude people.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 4, 2018)

I buy what I want, and ignore everyone. 
Then get out ASAP. 

It gets pretty slow when people start showing up, and I get Resetti popping up with an error. 

I lose what I've bought when that happens, that's why I'm quick to come and go.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 4, 2018)

When I get there and there's someone else with me, I look to see what their TPC is like and then ignore them lmao. I'll only talk to them if they talk to me first

one time I went and there was this girl who kept saying "tour" and then when I didn't respond she was like "TOUR NOW" and I was like "okay geez" so I went and started a tour and she told me to sit down, but I tried telling her she had to sit first she didn't listen so I went without her...

idk if she's just stupid or wanted to be alone lol

and how do you lock the island?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 4, 2018)

If you're alone, start a tour, but don't go on it.
No one can arrive. :3


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 4, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> and how do you lock the island?



If you arrive and there’s people there already, go on a tour alone. Then as soon as you return choose another tour but don’t go on it. Whilst there’s a tour pending nobody else can come to the island. 
If you’re alone upon arrival just choose antour and don’t go on it.


----------



## I_Love_Moe (Feb 10, 2018)

I went there one time and somebody gave me 8,000,000 bells after some house renovations, upgrades, and shopping sprees I have nothing.


----------



## Eclipsewhispering (Feb 25, 2018)

In my former town, Snowtree.I decided before resetting to visit Club Tortimer for once.I went and met a pretty nice girl, we went on a few tours.When we got back from our fifth there was another guy.In my time, EST it was 2 AM.We came back to no trees and holes scattered around everywhere.The girl then typed, "Now what the heck :/" I replied with IDK and then the guy said:"Give me all a crown and I'll stop."I ignored him then equipped a wetsuit and went swimming.He then said a really bad curse and flipped the switch, I haven't seen the nice girl since and I hope she's doing ok.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 26, 2018)

I haven't used it a whole lot but when I did lots of children would beg for bells or ask if I could buy them souvenirs with medals.


----------



## krystillin (Feb 26, 2018)

just met some person named josh. He said he was poor so i have him a pocket full of cash. told him to pay it forward and use his powers for good. 
I hope I didn't get scammed. oh wel l


----------



## Keldi (Feb 26, 2018)

Bell beggers.

Also some random kid calling me a sl*t.
It was the 3rd time meeting him last night and him pulling that crap... So I taught him how I was his Mom.
He ran away.
Muwahahahahaha


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 26, 2018)

i was actually surprised when i found out people on this forum really don't like club tortimer or barely go there.
majority of my acnl experience and online play revolved around it.

i've made tons of friends and funny memories on it. most of the friends are inactive now (only like 2 from club tortimer still play?)

since i've started playing acnl i went to club....though sometimes i wish i was older then cause oh boy was i childish. i did make myself a fool at times but thinking back at them now, its all just a funny memory 

here are some favourite club tortimer memories that i still remember:



Spoiler:  



-sometime in 2014-2015 there was this dude called AbdallahSmash026 (?) and he was famous i think? idk but he played new leaf a few times and people watched his vids so yeah. One day there was this guy that pretended to be him (with a completely new character), with the same mii face and town name and everything. I asked him "where's all your badges and expensive clothes?" and he said "I restarted my town". i believed it (was 10 okay!!) and thought he was the real thing...cringe

-there was this girl named Ashley and i dont remember what happened but we were fighting or something...and i said "your jelous" and started making fun of me for spelling 'jealous' wrong and that my character name is dumb :/

-a japanese hacker was throwing wrapped tarantulas around the island. I didn't know how to hack back then so i was amazed. she was going to bring wrapped sharks too, but of course, the island errored.

-once i was chilling in the island hut and there were these two boys. one of them went up to me and said "kiss me" and the other boy went like "hey stop leave her alone". so they started fighting alot, swearing at eachother, and i got tired so i ran out of the hut...but then the rude one started chasing me, and the nice one chased the rude one, and we were running in a big circle for a while until i decided to error

-all of the times japanese hackers from 2013-2014 would bring beans and stuff and drop them on the floor for everyone. and then the island would error. 

my all-time favourite one here:
-i was with a group of friends on the island. one of them named Liam was afk eating dinner. me and the peeps were bored after a while, so i started pushing Liam around the hut. the girl (forgot her name) pushed him along with me, and i said "hey lets push em to his girlfriend Grams" (grandma that sits on the stool) and we pushed Liam over to beside her. Then we had this funny idea that we would make a wedding ceremony and married Liam to grams. 
When he came back, though, it turned out he was watching us the whole time...and got really pissed...especially at me


----------

